# Win XP Version auf Desktop ausblenden



## dfd1 (17. April 2002)

Hallo Leute
Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Im Geschäft nutze ich Win XP, Build 2505. Leider zeigt Win auf dem Desktop dies immer an.
Wie kann ich das ausschalten?? Ich weiss, das es teoretisch über die Registry möglich ist. Funktioniert bei mir aber leider nicht. Könnt ihr mir helfen??

PS: Im Anhang ist ein Print-Screen von diesem Ausschnitt...


----------



## TKOlit (17. April 2002)

systemsteuerung > Regions- und Sprachoptionen > Sprachen > Details > Eingabegebietsschema-Leiste...
und dann einfach "erweiterte Textdienste deaktivieren" anklicken

Ciao TKOlit


----------



## dfd1 (18. April 2002)

@TKOlit
Sorry, wenn ich es falsch formuliert habe... Hab das Bild frisch hochgeladen. (siehe erster Beitrag) Jetzt sollten keine Missverständnisse mehr auftauchen (hoffe ich zumindest )


----------



## TKOlit (18. April 2002)

Ups, sollte mir beim nächsten mal den Threat doch ein bischen genauer durchlesen.
Keine Ahnung wie man das wegbekommt.

Ciao TKOlit


----------



## dfd1 (18. April 2002)

Teoretisch ginge es ja so:

Start > Ausführen > regedit

In HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Control Panel\Desktop nach PaintDesktopVersion suchen.

Um Anzuzeigen den Wert auf 1, um *nicht* anzuzeigen den Wert auf 0 setzen.

Aber bei mir funktioniert das nicht!! ;((


----------



## dfd1 (19. April 2002)

Weiss den wirklich niemand eine Lösung??;((


----------



## nils11 (19. April 2002)

*löschen...*

lösch den eintrag "PaintDesktopVersion". so einfach gehts  .


----------



## dfd1 (21. April 2002)

Da ich nächste Woche nicht im Büro bin, werde ich es in einer Woche probieren... Hoffe das es funzt. THX


----------



## nils11 (22. April 2002)

*keine angst...*

keine angst, es funktioniert zu 100%  .


----------

